# Thanksgiving



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just pouring through some old pictures and wanted to post a few that made me thankful for what we have.

Working with a friend from here on PT. See if anyone knows who it may be. 

This was from a ceiling painting and sheet rock repair job in Wilmington NC. 












Album link.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

J Paul?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think you can photograph JP with a normal camera.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Pete the Painter?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know who it is, but the guy's got an _awesome _haircut. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I don't know who it is, but the guy's got an _awesome _haircut. :yes:


That rules out Dave Mac (plus the guy pictured is actually working :whistling2

How about Troy McNeely?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jason from Agape Painting?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wrong side of the country Scott.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

F&S? I can't remember his new name.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> F&S? I can't remember his new name.


That's my guess also.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

John M?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Winner. That is John from Marston's
House of Color Inc in Oak Island NC.

http://marstonshouseofcolor.com


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Edit: Marston's House of Color, Inc.

Happy Thanksgiving Tommy. Hope you and your better half are doing well. Really enjoyed working with you that day. Glad you made another happy customer.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopefully it isn't the last time we work together on something. Happy thanksgiving to you and the family as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, I pictured him as a wee bit older.

Good to meet you OFFICIALLY, John. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Always a pleasure talking with you Bill. 

Any time our schedules allow Tommy. A little preplanning is all. I would be happy to work together. House washing projects, I can squeeze those in with less notice.


----------

